# smart phone lake/bay countour maps



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Finally broke down and got up with the times and bought a new smart phone. Only problem is its smarter than me:lol: How do, and where do I go to get the best gps map for the smart phones? I think someone said "navionics gold" is the one? No idea on how to download either. Still trying to figure this thing out Thanks for any help.


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

Ralph: I-Phone user here..have had a Navionics app for 2 yrs..works great..Navionics is the only player for on the water that i know of..things are probably a little different now..dont know..mine was $10..go to I-Tunes(for I-Phone) and get what you need..w/ a good fast connection, takes very little time..one caveat, if you use it on boat take a 12v plug..it will use a lot of battery..you will like it RFHT bill


----------

